# stains on ceramic tile



## rspainhower (Sep 22, 2005)

Use a vinegar water solution to try and get that up. If that doesn't work try pure vinegar. This should only be done on Ceramic or Porcelain tiles. Do not use vinegar on stone.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

most tiles i've seen are only glazed on top, are the stains all around the edges? if so, it seeped under the glaze at the edges where it is unglazed right through the grout, which is also porous. i do not think any 'cleaner' can get past the glaze. you may have to pull and replace them to fix this. or pull them and boil them to remove the oils? hmmmmm might work too.

DM


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

sdgoss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently installed 12 x 12 ceramic tile throught my kitchen and foyer. I dropped a gallong of vegetable oil on this floor. I immediately wiped it all up and washed the floor. A few weeks later I noticed on 3 tiles in different locations stains on the tile itself. (not the grout ) I tried numerous household cleaners to remove the stains and none workd. Can anybody please reccommend a tile cleaner that is proven to remove stain from the tile. I am not sure if stain seeped into the tile if this is even possible. I do not want to dig out this tile to re install that would be to labor intensive. Please help!!!!!!!!


Can you post a photo of the tiles and the stain so we can get a better idea of what kind of tiles these are and what the stain looks like. Also what have you tried so far to clean it?
Jamie


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Ceramic tiles can have some surface porosity and can be stained in such a manner. Vinegar will not touch it. The oil will not "seep under the glaze" either that's not how tiles are made. 

Your best bet is to use a poultice. A poultice will removed most oily stains in stone and tile. Home Depot sells a poultice product in their tile department or you could Google and find a poultice home remedy. At any rate don't be too quick to take up that tile, I think it's fixable.


----------

